# Memorial



## stone_dragone (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonight I am feeling reflective and felt that this was the most appropriate place to share.
[yt]fz8PISGCWh8&rel[/yt]
I'll meet you on Fiddler's Green, Adam.


----------



## searcher (Nov 28, 2007)

A big Hoorah to my brothers still in the fight and to those who have went before us.


Let those who shed blood with me be forever my brother......


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 28, 2007)

Too sad for words. Good on ya for remembering...and sharing. :asian:


----------



## pstarr (Nov 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Live True (Nov 29, 2007)

Mahalo (thank you) for sharing.  Until you meet again....


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------

